# Salmon fishing around Chicago



## Shevrolay (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anyone on here done it? I’ll be about an hour north of Chicago the last week in September and the second to last week in October for training for work with a buddy who knows how to fish. It’s over at 5 every day and I’m thinking about dragging my boat over there with me. I have zero interest in hanging out in bars or touring Chicago and I’ll go crazy sitting in a hotel room every night. I have jigging gear and a simple 6 rod trolling setup. Two riggers dipseys and two ten colors. The boat is a 19’ glass boat that I would not take out in rough water. Are there opportunities for trolling in close or casting/jigging that would make it worth bringing the boat? Id be checking the wether in advance and not even consider it if there were going to be big offshore winds. I’d love to get into some salmon, steelhead, or browns. PM’s welcome. Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## walleyewarrior (10 mo ago)

an hour north of chicago puts you well into wisconsin. I had the unfortunate circumstance of working in chicago from 02-07. It totally sucked but the money was good. I could make milwaukee in just over an hour. Without knowing exactly where you will be, somewhere between kenosha and racine would be my choice for fishing. Both well known for salmon.
I believe racine is wisconsin hq for salmon unlimited. Not much help i know but it's a start.


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

Try Kenosha I used to fish it regularly 
Nice ramps at the harbor and a very short ride to the lake after the launch
That time of year… I would typically troll from the pier heads to the north past the pikes creek opening (about a mile north) then turn around and continue trolling past the pier heads south a couple miles. There is a water treatment plant south of the pier heads and a discharge out front of it in about 18-20’ this was typically my turnaround area in the fall
There is a rock wall out front of the pier heads that’s worth a look for trolling or jigging
Good luck


----------



## Shevrolay (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess I should have clarified.. I’ll be staying in Hoffman Estates. I’d try to find a slip or a place to keep the boat on the trailer somewhere between Waukegan and Evanston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

I lived in that area from '13-'15 (while still working in MI). I was only able to fish weekends since that was when I was home. I was never able to get out on a boat, but fished Waukegan pier a lot, mostly in the spring. I did a little in the fall for kings, with little success. Of note, remember that snagging is still legal there in a lit of the harbors. 

There was a great little bait and tackle shop in Waukegan, I believe called The Salmon Stop. Check them out and give a call if you plan on fishing there. Very knowledgeable and honest folks.

Good luck


----------



## Waukegan Jack (4 mo ago)

ajhallfr said:


> I lived in that area from '13-'15 (while still working in MI). I was only able to fish weekends since that was when I was home. I was never able to get out on a boat, but fished Waukegan pier a lot, mostly in the spring. I did a little in the fall for kings, with little success. Of note, remember that snagging is still legal there in a lit of the harbors.
> 
> There was a great little bait and tackle shop in Waukegan, I believe called The Salmon Stop. Check them out and give a call if you plan on fishing there. Very knowledgeable and honest folks.
> 
> Good luck


It is the Salmon Stop at1019 Belvidere (Lewis and Belvidere). You can walk the government pier and fish without the boat or drop it in the harbor at the boat launch literally right next to the pier. Just getting into pier fishing myself and people are already pulling inSalmon from the harbor and pier.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Take the boat and hope for decent weather. I bet you will have a great time just washing lures, I would. Good luck, be safe.


----------

